# can you pause dehydrating?



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

I didn't time my dehydrating very well today and just realized I'll be out of the house for a few hours when my fruit roll-ups will be done. They have been in the dryer for about 4 hours now. Can I turn off the dryer and then turn it back on when I get back home in about 3-4 hours?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

The best approach would be to just reduce the heat while you are gone to slow down the drying process. But since it is fruit, a couple of hours isn't going to pose any safety issues. Too long of an interruption can allow molds and bacteria to develop in a warm moist environment.


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Reduce the heat...that makes sense. Thanks!


----------

